# going down on wife after i finished



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanted to ask, men, but especially the ladies since I have a feeling at the type of reaction I will get from.the men. Are you okay with you hubby going down on you after he cums? Here is the deal, as everyone knows, marriage, kids, work, all take its toll and keeps the sex time slot to a minimum. So, rather than just finishing when I am done, I would like to take advantage of that time slot we set aside and squeeze all goodness out of it. I have been thinking of going down on her after I pop inside, that way I keep her going and hopefully give myself enough time for the guy down there to rise to the occasion again. Problem is, I am wondering what she will think. So ladies, your input? And fellas, if it is good enough for her taste buds, it should be good enough for ours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

sure, why not.
nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I do it all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd do it if my wife wanted/needed more after I had my orgasm... it's just that generally my wife has been done for a good 5-10 minutes by the time I'm done.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

This would be fine with me, but when my husband is finished, he goes to sleep. He has no further interest in sexual activity once he is done, so he makes sure that he pleases me first.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> This would be fine with me, but when my husband is finished, he goes to sleep. He has no further interest in sexual activity once he is done, so he makes sure that he pleases me first.


I think most men get sleepy after sex. I know I do often times. It's almost like my body is saying: My work here is done!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

To each his own, the thought makes me nauseous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Never tried it but it's interesting to me. 69 afterwards would be good too. I say that now but after orgasm, I'm much less adventurous than before!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> To each his own, the thought makes me nauseous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh, be a sport


----------



## Humble Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

happyhubst3r said:


> I wanted to ask, men, but especially the ladies since I have a feeling at the type of reaction I will get from.the men. Are you okay with you hubby going down on you after he cums? Here is the deal, as everyone knows, marriage, kids, work, all take its toll and keeps the sex time slot to a minimum. So, rather than just finishing when I am done, I would like to take advantage of that time slot we set aside and squeeze all goodness out of it. I have been thinking of going down on her after I pop inside, that way I keep her going and hopefully give myself enough time for the guy down there to rise to the occasion again. Problem is, I am wondering what she will think. So ladies, your input? And fellas, if it is good enough for her taste buds, it should be good enough for ours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you want to taste your own cum?? I am a guy and I wouldnt even think about it... NO WAY!! I dont even know if my wife would let me, but I wouldnt allow myself in the first place. If you want your solider to salute again, have her give you oral bud.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh, be a sport


Imma gonna regurgitate on you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

couple said:


> Never tried it but it's interesting to me. 69 afterwards would be good too. I say that now but after orgasm, I'm much less adventurous than before!


I know exactly what you mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Imma gonna regurgitate on you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL

now that might be slightly nauseating, maybe.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I never experienced this, and have no intention....not sure why, I agree with Pidge on this one, there is something ewwww about it. It`s just way too wet.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> It`s just way too wet.


impossible


----------



## Buddysnude (Mar 26, 2012)

I would do it, but I worry about what my wife would think. Would she think of me less of a man? She does not let me cum in her mouth because she doesn't like the taste. I don't know, maybe if she is drunk enough


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

god if only, he wouldn't even contemplate it


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

In the rare instances that I go first (she usually orgasms quickly and easily) I will give her oral afterwards. No problem!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

What`s the big excitement of it anyway, seems like there`s other places it can go that would turn a man on. My ex used to ask me if he could do this, I just didn`t want to watch him lick out his own cum, it`s not a turn on for me.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Wow, the male replies here explain why I always found it so easy to get a chick attached to me after sex.

I wish I`d known sooner.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll try it...why the heck not?


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

We do it pretty frequently. I never really thought much of it. Didn't even THINK that it would be considered gross by so many people!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't see why so many men are horrified about something that comes out of their own body!!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Ughh gross!
If you feel the need to eat her after you've finished then you're not doing things right. If you get her at least half way there with your fingers and tongue she'll reach her first orgasm quicker with intecourse, and then after that a bunch of little ones that stack on each other until the BIG ONE hits. This usually takes abound 20min or so...

You're going to experience much of the same thing where you feel a bunch of little microgasams and your penis twitches ever so lightly and you feel a tingle in your spine. You can either us a proper rythem and deny yourself these or keep going until you feel it's now or never and pull out, push off, and calm down. All you have to do is pull out when you have to cum and relax while keeping her going with your fingers, toys, and oral skills. Surprise her by having unexpected alternating times of intercourse and cunnilingus when doing it doggy or in the dark.

Choice is yours, you could either have one powerful orgasm and then one 'meh release' or keep building up until you can't hold back fill her up like never before. And believe me if you can do this for over an hour you'll drain yourself to the point where you won't need to have sex for a day or two.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Be careful, you could develop a chemical dependency to semen!  

Actually, everything goes and the wetter the better.... I loooooooove still playing afterwards whether it leads to more or not.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Wow, the male replies here explain why I always found it so easy to get a chick attached to me after sex.
> 
> I wish I`d known sooner.


So the secret of getting women attached to you is by eating your own semen out of them? :scratchhead:


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

working_together said:


> What`s the big excitement of it anyway, seems like there`s other places it can go that would turn a man on. My ex used to ask me if he could do this, I just didn`t want to watch him lick out his own cum, it`s not a turn on for me.


:iagree: I gotta quit reading this thread. Blech!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I can't see why so many men are horrified about something that comes out of their own body!!


To be fair, women can be horrified at stuff that comes out of their bodies. Menstruation comes to mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> To be fair, women can be horrified at stuff that comes out of their bodies. Menstruation comes to mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


for someone grossed out so bad about it you sure keep reading?????

If my wife told me she would love it and its always been a fantasy I guess I would. But I think I would stick to licking the old man in the boat as oposed to my usuall vigor of licking every square inch.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> for someone grossed out so bad about it you sure keep reading?????


LOL


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's like a train wreck, morbid curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Eeeewuuu sorry, no way. Don't know why but the thought of it makes my stomach turn. I'd rather cuddle.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> Personally, the thought of him eating me out WITHOUT his semen ooozzing out is gross enough. I think I'd actually be in jeopardy of saying "What the f...?" if he actually tried that after sex.


I'm personally not into receiving oral sex either. The thought of receiving oral with semen getting mixed in isn't so much ew as a definite "... huh" for me. XD I would probably laugh.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> To be fair, women can be horrified at stuff that comes out of their bodies. Menstruation comes to mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No that's worse.... like a mouth full of pennies and SHAME!:rofl:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never shied away from going down on my GF, before or after I get mine. I'll also make a point of giving her a taste, from my mouth to hers. Often at her request. 

After all, she'll often clean me up after as well... . Hey, saves on doing laundry all the time! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Small hijack 

PBear Your GF sounds awesome. I hope others are inspired by the turn around in your life. I am not advocating divorce as am first option. However, if everything possible has been done to salvage the marriage then fear of being alone should not be a reason to stay. 

Carry on with this icky thread. Can't stop reading.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Carry on with this icky thread. Can't stop reading.


:/


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> Small hijack
> 
> PBear Your GF sounds awesome. I hope others are inspired by the turn around in your life. I am not advocating divorce as am first option. However, if everything possible has been done to salvage the marriage then fear of being alone should not be a reason to stay.
> 
> Carry on with this icky thread. Can't stop reading.


I can't argue with you at all, Catherine! . I wouldn't advocate separation or divorce as a first ( or second or third) solution to marriage woes, but there can be life after it. And my GF is an amazing woman, with a sexual appetite that matches mine very nicely. We've pushed each other along gently, from squirting, to prostate stimulation, to a threesome. And tasting and sharing each others fluids is just one of those things. 

I'm very grateful for having found her. Both of us knew we were in "rebound" mode when we met, but it's been a year and we're very much in love still. I have to give her up for a week starting on Sunday as she goes on a work trip, which I'm not looking forward to at all. But I AM looking forward to the reunion! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

happyhubst3r said:


> I wanted to ask, men, but especially the ladies since I have a feeling at the type of reaction I will get from.the men. Are you okay with you hubby going down on you after he cums? Here is the deal, as everyone knows, marriage, kids, work, all take its toll and keeps the sex time slot to a minimum. So, rather than just finishing when I am done, I would like to take advantage of that time slot we set aside and squeeze all goodness out of it. I have been thinking of going down on her after I pop inside, that way I keep her going and hopefully give myself enough time for the guy down there to rise to the occasion again. Problem is, I am wondering what she will think. So ladies, your input? And fellas, if it is good enough for her taste buds, it should be good enough for ours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she would let me go down anytime I would try it... she would probably get freaked out though. I would lick every inch of her body and any body fluids! S--- i am desperate here.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I must have been born on another planet...I am turned on by it. The thought that he wants to pleasure me that much that he would go so far as get a taste of himself makes me weak. Plus...here again I'm probably way off the norm but I don't mind a taste of myself if he should happen to come up for a kiss right after he's been down below. I guess I'm a freak....LOL.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I must have been born on another planet...I am turned on by it. The thought that he wants to pleasure me that much that he would go so far as get a taste of himself makes me weak. Plus...here again I'm probably way off the norm but I don't mind a taste of myself if he should happen to come up for a kiss right after he's been down below. I guess I'm a freak....LOL.


no you're absolutely not ha ha


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I guess I'm a freak....LOL.


If by "freak" you mean "awesome", I agree.


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> no you're absolutely not ha ha


Both Mrs T and Dolly are awesome! Thanks everyone for tthe input either way. Sounds like my decision is to dive in and extend the love session to new heights lol! Oh, and I never said be was not getting her O, she is indeed, my goal here is to extend the sessions with some kinky flavor hahahaha. Thanks everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

Humble Pie said:


> you want to taste your own cum?? I am a guy and I wouldnt even think about it... NO WAY!! I dont even know if my wife would let me, but I wouldnt allow myself in the first place. If you want your solider to salute again, have her give you oral bud.


If she gave me oral....now isn't she now doing the same exact thing that you are saying no way to? Which is tasting her and my juice ****tail? So, according to you, its ok for her to do but a no way for him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

happyhubstr3r...you're pretty awesome too! I hope your wife blocks any preconceived notions about this and just enjoys it. After all it is just your pleasure and hers mingling to make one...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

eat figs beforehand - it makes it taste sweeter

avoid asparagus though eh?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> eat figs beforehand - it makes it taste sweeter
> 
> avoid asparagus though eh?


 LOL...asparagus does have an unpleasant after effect. You crack me up Dolly!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> LOL...asparagus does have an unpleasant after effect.


what is that? :scratchhead:

asparagus is a very sensual food


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> what is that? :scratchhead:
> 
> asparagus is a very sensual food


it's sensual when you're feeding it to each other with your fingers by candlelight but smells rancid when it works its way through to the other end


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> it's sensual when you're feeding it to each other with your fingers by candlelight but smells rancid when it works its way through to the other end


if im with someone i really care about, the rancidity becomes not so offending.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if im with someone i really care about, the rancidity becomes not so offending.


sounds like a niceguy play. I would do it because it is hot, and if it tastes like crap I won't eat it, instead I'd eat more pineapple and celery, and figs like Dolly suggested.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> sounds like a niceguy play.


and this means exactly what?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

kittykat09 said:


> I'm personally not into receiving oral sex either. The thought of receiving oral with semen getting mixed in isn't so much ew as a definite "... huh" for me. XD I would probably laugh.


I thought I was the only one who didn't like receiving oral. This of course women find attractive and/or take as a personal challenge, but I'd rather give than receive. Tell me do guys still try to do it to you or are they happier passing up foreplay?


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't like receiving oral. This of course women find attractive and/or take as a personal challenge, but I'd rather give than receive. Tell me do guys still try to do it to you or are they happier passing up foreplay?


My fiance started to go down on me once and I told him I didn't want him to because oral sex makes me extremely uncomfortable, and that was that. I'm with you- I would much rather give than receive, I don't like sitting there not being able to really do anything. It makes me really anxious, actually- which is counterproductive and not a feeling I want associated with sex.

We do other things for foreplay. XD


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i once had a woman who didnt like getting oral sex.
she finally let me then she was begging for it all the time.
she had never had it, i guess just didnt like the idea of a guy down there cause she thought it was ugly and had to smell bad.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> and this means exactly what?


Just sorta sounds like you say you would do something you are offended by just to please someone else, and that the more you cared about them the more you would put up with (rancid taste in this instance).

I think I do know what you may mean though, when you love someone you will find pleasure doing something for them even if you don't normally like it... just the way you worded it sounded like doormat behavior...

And also, why you even have to consider doing this for someone you DIDN'T really care about?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> Just sorta sounds like you say you would do something you are offended by just to please someone else, and that the more you cared about them the more you would put up with (rancid taste in this instance).
> 
> I think I do know what you may mean though, when you love someone you will find pleasure doing something for them even if you don't normally like it... just the way you worded it sounded like doormat behavior...
> 
> And also, why you even have to consider doing this for someone you DIDN'T really care about?


i wouldnt consider doing several things i would do with someone i really care about with someone i dont.

i am certainly not a door mat person with this.

i would do a lot more for someone i am in love with than i would with someone i feel so so with, but in either case, i would not do something im not comfortable with or i dont like.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i once had a woman who didnt like getting oral sex.
> she finally let me then she was begging for it all the time.
> she had never had it, i guess just didnt like the idea of a guy down there cause she thought it was ugly and had to smell bad.


Yeah, my first sexual partner went down on me and said it was gross. I keep myself clean and trimmed, so I know he was just being a bastard (and typical selfish 18 year old- come on, we ladies stick our mouths on the organ you pee out of and are expected to swallow your oddly-textured-usually-not-so-yummy-semen!) but at the same time... 

[BTW I love giving oral despite how I just described it]

It's just forever going to be something where I worry that it IS gross and my partner hates doing it but does it and lies about it to try to make me feel better. I get extremely nervous and worry about it, and then nothing feels good *anyway.* 

Really not a huge loss for me, though. We do lots of other stuff that feels good so I've honestly never felt like I was missing out on much.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> Yeah, my first sexual partner went down on me and said it was gross. I keep myself clean and trimmed, so I know he was just being a bastard (and typical selfish 18 year old- come on, we ladies stick our mouths on the organ you pee out of and are expected to swallow your oddly-textured-usually-not-so-yummy-semen!) but at the same time...


if you were clean and no infections, he was just being a total d!ck.
there is nothing at all wrong with the smell, taste and looks of a nice clean vagina and its very nice to be able to be able to get in that close to a woman, especially if you love her.

does your SO miss not being able to do that with you?
i would for sure, but then i guess the time would cum where i would respect her wishes if she was adamantly against it and it looked like i had no chance to change her mind. very sadly so though.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if you were clean and no infections, he was just being a total d!ck.
> there is nothing at all wrong with the smell, taste and looks of a nice clean vagina and its very nice to be able to be able to get in that close to a woman, especially if you love her.
> 
> does your SO miss not being able to do that with you?
> i would for sure, but then i guess the *time would cum* where i would respect her wishes if she was adamantly against it and it looked like i had no chance to change her mind. very sadly so though.


lol @ time would cum, love slip-ups like that.

Yeah, my first was just being a selfish prick. He always wanted oral but the one time he went to give it he made me feel like crud. He was not the best choice I could have made for my first partner, but oh well. Live and learn. XD 

Anyway, I don't actually know if M misses giving oral, he hasn't ever said he does. We talked about it together after I said no the first time so I could explain what my hang-up was and he never really tried to change my mind. I know if I *did* change my mind he would be happy to oblige (so it wasn't like he was thinking "oh, thank GOD"). *shrug* 

I guess I have to ask him. It is possible that he was/is unhappy about it. I swear I'm the only female with this "problem" but if we are having sex and I don't want to orgasm, he will pout and sometimes he won't even want to continue having sex.  Sometimes I just want a quickie, my bad! It's one of the only things we argue about, it's truly bizarre to me. I just consider myself lucky that he cares so much about my pleasure. XD


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

kittykat09 said:


> lol @ time would cum, love slip-ups like that.
> 
> 
> I just consider myself lucky that he cares so much about my pleasure. XD


who says it was a slip up 

and yes, you are lucky.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

kittykat09 said:


> My fiance started to go down on me once and I told him I didn't want him to because oral sex makes me extremely uncomfortable, and that was that. I'm with you- I would much rather give than receive, I don't like sitting there not being able to really do anything. It makes me really anxious, actually- which is counterproductive and not a feeling I want associated with sex.


You're the second or third woman who has told me that now. I found with a majority or women they like to be instructed on what to do to help out when giving them oral. Like pinch your nipples, take a deep breath, hold my hands, quick thumb wrestle me:smthumbup:.... Anything that keeps them from puling hair, ears, or sqeezing my head with those thighs is fine. 

I assume with guys it's similar except it's "don't force my head down, jerk" and "my head is not a beer rest.":rofl: JK 



kittykat09 said:


> Yeah, my first sexual partner went down on me and said it was gross. I keep myself clean and trimmed, so I know he was just being a bastard (and typical selfish 18 year old- come on, we ladies stick our mouths on the organ you pee out of and are expected to swallow your oddly-textured-usually-not-so-yummy-semen!) but at the same time...


Let me be honest here, even the cleanest girls have a slight taste of pee at first, unless she's fresh from the shower, and a scent. If she's been sweating at the club it's worse at first, but it get's sweeter as you keep going. Not unlike a Sour Patch Kid, first it's sour... then it's sweet. After a while it all tastes like unsweetened tea and raw chicken until you completely wear your your tongue, or drown.

If any guy isn't prepaired for this then he has no buisness havng unprotected cunnilingus in the first place.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> You're the second or third woman who has told me that now. I found with a majority or women they like to be instructed on what to do to help out when giving them oral. Like pinch your nipples, take a deep breath, hold my hands, quick thumb wrestle me:smthumbup:.... Anything that keeps them from puling hair, ears, or sqeezing my head with those thighs is fine.
> 
> I assume with guys it's similar except it's "don't force my head down, jerk" and "my head is not a beer rest.":rofl: JK
> 
> ...


HA, hadn't thought of the possibility of yanking his ears off or causing other bodily harm. Do you men-folk have to teach women not to scratch during regular sex too? 

Thank you for being honest about the initial taste. Guys have a slight taste of pee at first, too (if you start before the precum starts coming out). XD Just the nature of the beast, I suppose.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

OMG YES! Some women will grab blankets and sheets, others will arch up like their having a seizure. Some women squeez your head like they're trying to juice a watermelon leaving you gasping for air and with a ringing in your ears, and there are few who pull hair/ears, hit, and kick with their heals backwards. Cunnilingus can be dangerous when done right.... where's the PSAs and the episode of 1000 ways to die or that?!

No you want to scratch his back! The trick is to scratch your name or initials while under him and leave it deep enough to remain as a warning sign to those jealous b*tches. Those and hickeys, he won't feel them when he's almost there so have fun.:smthumbup: I'm not joking around either, I've had this done to me and seen girls reactions to hickeys and claw marks on other guys and well.... he's yours until they heal


----------



## LauraF (Apr 8, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> OMG YES! Some women will grab blankets and sheets, others will arch up like their having a seizure. Some women squeez your head like they're trying to juice a watermelon leaving you gasping for air and with a ringing in your ears, and there are few who pull hair/ears, hit, and kick with their heals backwards. Cunnilingus can be dangerous when done right.... where's the PSAs and the episode of 1000 ways to die or that?!
> 
> No you want to scratch his back! The trick is to scratch your name or initials while under him and leave it deep enough to remain as a warning sign to those jealous b*tches. Those and hickeys, he won't feel them when he's almost there so have fun.:smthumbup: I'm not joking around either, I've had this done to me and seen girls reactions to hickeys and claw marks on other guys and well.... he's yours until they heal


You must have sampled the whole buffet


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> OMG YES! Some women will grab blankets and sheets, others will arch up like their having a seizure. Some women squeez your head like they're trying to juice a watermelon leaving you gasping for air and with a ringing in your ears, and there are few who pull hair/ears, hit, and kick with their heals backwards. Cunnilingus can be dangerous when done right.... where's the PSAs and the episode of 1000 ways to die or that?!
> 
> No you want to scratch his back! The trick is to scratch your name or initials while under him and leave it deep enough to remain as a warning sign to those jealous b*tches. Those and hickeys, he won't feel them when he's almost there so have fun.:smthumbup: I'm not joking around either, I've had this done to me and seen girls reactions to hickeys and claw marks on other guys and well.... he's yours until they heal


:rofl::rofl: Hilarious. XD


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> You're the second or third woman who has told me that now. I found with a majority or women they like to be instructed on what to do to help out when giving them oral. Like pinch your nipples, take a deep breath, hold my hands, quick thumb wrestle me:smthumbup:.... Anything that keeps them from puling hair, ears, or sqeezing my head with those thighs is fine.
> 
> I assume with guys it's similar except it's "don't force my head down, jerk" and "my head is not a beer rest.":rofl: JK
> 
> ...


 Well Nsweet you just cured me from ever having a bi-curious moment. :rofl:


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd do it. No problem.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> Well Nsweet you just cured me from ever having a bi-curious moment. :rofl:


dont listen to him.
tastes much better than chicken and tea


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

happyhubst3r said:


> I wanted to ask, men, but especially the ladies since I have a feeling at the type of reaction I will get from.the men. Are you okay with you hubby going down on you after he cums? Here is the deal, as everyone knows, marriage, kids, work, all take its toll and keeps the sex time slot to a minimum. So, rather than just finishing when I am done, I would like to take advantage of that time slot we set aside and squeeze all goodness out of it. I have been thinking of going down on her after I pop inside, that way I keep her going and hopefully give myself enough time for the guy down there to rise to the occasion again. Problem is, I am wondering what she will think. So ladies, your input? And fellas, if it is good enough for her taste buds, it should be good enough for ours.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I am okay with it...and I am usually kind of a squeamish type of person. 

But, what I have noticed with myself, is that what I may be squeamish with in the cold, stark reality of the day seems to disappear when my H and I are in the midst of doing something like this...and I am game to try and do things in those moments that I wouldn't consider otherwise.

p.s. We keep wet wipes and a towel in the bedside stand and because we sometimes have to use a lot of lube, we can do a quick wipedown before doing something like this...to me it's lube that can be really yukky (as opposed to our bodily fluids) unless you are into edible lubes like coconut oil.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I do it all the time, my wife at first was worried about it but once I did it she realized it turned her on knowing I was licking my own cum out of her. She swallows it, why should I have a problem with it?
She has also licked my penis after we have had sex. She likes how "we both" taste together... 
When she is really worked up I will get a huge kiss after I cum in her mouth... she likes to let the cum flow into my mouth. I can feel her dripping on me while doing this and another orgasm is usually the result.. I guess she is a control freak ... lol


----------



## wilco (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it, but you could always finish on her instead of in her and get back to business with hopes of finishing inside her during the second round.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

its good gives you time to get it back up as it gets hot and exciting to eat your wife out.

i do it but i prefer finishing on her stomach or elsewhere if i am going to go down and eat her out. I dont really want to be tasting my own cum although i would but i prefer not to. I kiss her after she gives me oral some guy's find that gross i do not at all and she kisses me after i go down on her.


----------



## allisterfiend (Sep 29, 2011)

Going back to the begining, Its probably better than feltching it, but either way, that thing needs to be cleaned out first.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I always clean up after I make a mess. I love eating my own sperm out of her and then feeding it to her when we kiss afterwards. 

Love it.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> *I always clean up after I make a mess.* I love eating my own sperm out of her and then feeding it to her when we kiss afterwards.
> 
> Love it.


I don't know why, but the way you said that I could almost hear "cleanup on aisle 12" in the distance.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, indeed. Usually I release in her anally (which I actually will not clean up). With anal we have found out that the next day there is no old sperm to worry about (or odors) and we can oral or go back and forth, vagina to mouth. There is actually so many advantages and perks to this, which I have already posted in the ladies forum regarding the same topic. Anyway, if I do cum in her vagina, we always do it shallow so it's easy to clean up, easy to get a mouthful, and easy to give it back to her. Although of course I have to taste it in the process, which I do not mind. It's my body.

We do not do any A2M.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> if I do cum in her vagina, we always do it shallow


i do too, but its not on purpose.
i try and get as deep as possible. :/


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

:lol:


2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i do too, but its not on purpose.
> i try and get as deep as possible. :/


:lol::rofl: My long lost twin!


----------



## wamijo (Apr 11, 2012)

Humble Pie said:


> you want to taste your own cum?? I am a guy and I wouldnt even think about it... NO WAY!! I dont even know if my wife would let me, but I wouldnt allow myself in the first place. If you want your solider to salute again, have her give you oral bud.


irrelevent to guys problem but that would b her tasting herself and if u wouldn't want to why would u want her to? just sayin'.


----------



## reggis (Apr 11, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I always clean up after I make a mess. I love eating my own sperm out of her and then feeding it to her when we kiss afterwards.
> 
> Love it.


Why did I read this post?

How can I forget?

Why would a guy want to eat his own cum?

Inquiring minds don't want to know.


----------

